# 2009 LA Auto Show Preview



## Administrator (Mar 14, 2008)

In recent years the Los Angeles Auto Show has emerged as an important venue for automobile manufacturers both international and domestic. In the past, debuts were limited to convertibles or the occasional sports car, but with the state of California leading the charge in promoting alternative fuel, hybrid car and electric vehicle technology, the LA Auto Show has become the place to showcase new "green" products as well.

Debuts expected for 2009 include the 2011 Ford Fiesta and 2011 Mazda2, along with the Cadillac CTS Coupe, 2011 Toyota Sienna, Porsche Boxster Spyder and the North American debut of the Lexus LF-A supercar, Mercedes SLS, Rolls-Royce Ghost, BMW 5 Series GT, BMW X1, 2010 Porsche 911 Turbo and GT3 RS.

Live coverage of the 2009 LA Auto Show begins Dec. 1 at *AutoGuide.com*.

Check out AutoGuide's preview articles about the *2009 LA Auto Show*. You can also sign up for email updates from the show.


----------

